# ISO diets that promote healthy hormones



## ratsrcute (May 10, 2011)

I'm a guy with a testosterone and growth hormone deficiency (diagnosed by my doctor via blood tests). I'm age 42 so my hormones are naturally slowing down, but mine are way below average for my age. I've had no luck with supplemental hormones... they cause major side-effects. I'm wondering if anyone hear has ever heard of dietary guidelines (or supplements) that would promote my glands to generate testosterone and growth hormone. Also DHEA.

Mike


----------

